# Study claims Tesla and other EVs, autonomous driving tech, are not wanted by consumers



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

https://www.teslarati.com/jd-power-no-one-wants-tesla-evs-autonomous-cars/
lol no surprise here, we already knew this


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.teslarati.com/jd-power-no-one-wants-tesla-evs-autonomous-cars/
> lol no surprise here, we already knew this


The Tomato @iheartuber @Thetomatoisajoke ain't gonna like this !!!!
reads like JD Power polled residents of an Assisted Living Eldercare Community married to their Model T


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> The Tomato @iheartuber @Thetomatoisajoke ain't gonna like this !!!!
> reads like JD Power polled residents of an Assisted Living Eldercare Community married to their Model T


You are correct sir.. the Tomato is not gonna like this.

But I ain't the Tomato. I'm an Uber driver.

If you happen to see the Tomato (in the mirror) tell him I said hello


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> You are correct sir.. the Tomato is not gonna like this.
> 
> But I ain't the Tomato. I'm an Uber driver.
> 
> If you happen to see the Tomato (in the mirror) tell him I said hello


Nice try Greg ?, hows the weather in DC? Are u sharing a room w/ @Thetomatoisajoke ???
Trick question.

Ask him when u look ? in mirror mirror on the wall


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> https://www.teslarati.com/jd-power-no-one-wants-tesla-evs-autonomous-cars/
> lol no surprise here, we already knew this


COMMON SENSE !

Try building a transmission that Lasts First !


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Nice try Greg ?, hows the weather in DC? Are u sharing a room w/ @Thetomatoisajoke ???
> Trick question.
> 
> Ask him when u look ? in mirror mirror on the wall


I once thought you @RabbleRouser were @tomatopaste simply by analyzing your similar speaking styles.

Then I thought @tomatopaste was a guy named Greg Rogers

I always just thought I was taking a stab in the dark, but now with the way you "doth protest too much" I'm starting to think I hit the nail on the head


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

iheartuber said:


> I once thought you @RabbleRouser were @tomatopaste simply by analyzing your similar speaking styles.
> 
> Then I thought @tomatopaste was a guy named Greg Rogers
> 
> I always just thought I was taking a stab in the dark, but now with the way you "doth protest too much" I'm starting to think I hit the nail on the head


U read "Speaking Styles"⁉⁉ ??
I suspect u meant "SYNTAX "

Be4 u start swinging a hammer ? and hitting nails may I suggest Some head protection ?


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> U read "Speaking Styles"⁉⁉ ??
> I suspect u meant "SYNTAX "
> 
> Be4 u start swinging a hammer ? and hitting nails may I suggest Some head protection ?


I'm gonna assume that if all you can do is nitpick that means that you agree with the overall idea


----------

